# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Research

## michelle1

Doing a little research here,

With many people arriving home late in the evening, if you had an option for good ready cooked meals for a reasonable price instead of making something or going for take always, Would you opt for the ready cooked meals?

If you would go for ready cooked meals, what would make you go for this option and what would you expect from such a business

Any suggestions or feedback would be much appreciated

Thx

----------


## Newretailer

Michelle, I live in your area and have seen 2 similar businesses go under. I think the idea is brilliant (I hate cooking). I do think they didn't survive because they didn't market themselves enough. I personally would like to see the following:

1) Discount if I buy more than a certain number of meals from you a month. This could be in the form of a monthly subscription or something that I pay upfront for a certain number of meals.
2) A weekly email with a menu for the week. I can then reply with my choices and do an electronic transfer. (This will make your planning and my life easier)
3) The ideal for me would be a delivery service, but I doubt that will be cost-effective. A good alternative would be that once you have received my choice for the week, I can come and pick up all my meals in one go. 
4) I would like a variety, but healthy meals.

I am assuming you plan to supply frozen meals.

I supported the businesses close by, but honestly it became as much trouble driving there when I remembered about them as just cooking a quick meal myself.

----------


## BusFact

How would your meals differ from say those available in Woolworths?

----------


## michelle1

Thanks for replying Newretailer, I am busy looking at few business models currently to see which one can meet most needs and feasibility as well. would do daily cooked meals and have them delivered. I will look into frozen foods as well thank you for that sugestion some people prefer fresh meals instead of frozen food

BusFact: the way i would like make it differ as from bought retail food is that its not commercialy made in bulk but more smaller made. 
Also have a competive price
Do deliveries between certain times in the afternoon

----------


## Newretailer

If you could deliver, I would prefer fresh meals too.

----------


## AmithS

Just something to think about, delivering to 10 customers a day so that they all get there meals around say 4PM - 6PM is alot more different from delivering 100 meals a day...

and you would have to consider to make a decent profit you will have to have economies of scale on your side.

Delivery is a brilliant idea, what I would do is spend some time thinking about how to handle deliveries on a large scale, maybe school kids on bicycles split up into streets?

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Welcome to TFSA, Michelle!

Good luck with your venture! Always great to see aspiring entrepreneurs - something I can definitely relate to.  :Smile: 

How are you finding the BCom with UNISA?

----------


## Faan

This is exactly what we have been doing for the last 10+years.  One very important aspect is that one has to provide a good quality meal. We prepare daily and we deliver daily, Mondays to Fridays.
Have a look at our website and you can see what we do and what kind of variety we have.

----------

michelle1 (21-Sep-11)

----------


## michelle1

Thanks all for responding and some valualbe point that are coming through.

Mark: i am finding it ok they are busy changing the curriculum so the specialization i could not take so i have to wait till november to see what they are doing for now im focusing on my exam that is around the corner.

Signhms: doing large amount of deliveries will be a chanllange, this is also why i want to research this to ensure i cover aspect of such a business model - thank you for this point.

Faan: thanks for pointing me to your site will sure to check it out and i could not agree with you more good quality food is vital for success.

----------


## wynn

Is there a 'Mr Delivery' in your area? what would their prices be like compared to delivering it yourself and how would the times they can deliver better suite you and your clients?

----------


## AmithS

I think Mr Del charges a large take on fee or a large monthly fee cant remember the details!

I guess if you a decent size fast food store it is okay to go the Mr Del route as it is also advertising for you!

----------


## AmithS

Hi Faan,

That is a great website and concept you have going.

If you don't mind me asking on average how many deliveries do you handle a day and is it by car\scooter ?

Thanks,

----------


## mother

We often buy our Sunday lunch at our local Checkers: the cooked veggies, rice, chicken, roast, dessert, etc. Their food is outstanding, always freshly made, excellent value for money. (For the record: I know not every supermarket serves good quality cooked meals, and we're lucky to have this one). You obviously know how these work: you select the item you want (e.g. Rice) and you pay per kg. I like buying cooked meals this way. I wouldn't want a set menu, but rather a selection of dishes to choose from. This way you always prepare exactly the same dishes every day, as long as your assortment is wide enough to offer real choice. The one thing I personally hate about buying these from Checkers is the fact that I have to get out of my car to go into the store. If I could have this sort of service as a drive-through, I might just use it every night. I'm imagining a drive-through that offers these meals AS WELL AS bread, milk and eggs. Now that would make me very happy!

----------

